# Thinking of moving back



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

Help Please!

We are thinking of moving back to the UK but are scared we'll regret it.
We've been here 13 years and like it here but with a young family we need financial stability.

Has anyone else gone back and what are your thoughts?

I know there are pro's and con's for both sides and it's driving us mad not been able to decide.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

neilb said:


> Help Please!
> 
> We are thinking of moving back to the UK but are scared we'll regret it.
> We've been here 13 years and like it here but with a young family we need financial stability.
> ...


It looks like the work situation, now and in the future, will be of upmost importance to you, so perhaps you should find some real life salaries for your field of employment in both countries and contrast them, taking into account the major expenses ie housing, transport, education, electricity...


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

I know all that information I was just wondering if anyone has or knows anyone that has moved back and do they have any regrets.

My biggest fear is moving back and then 2 months down the line thinking we should of stayed in Spain.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

neilb said:


> Help Please!
> 
> We are thinking of moving back to the UK but are scared we'll regret it.
> We've been here 13 years and like it here but with a young family we need financial stability.
> ...


Very difficult to comment as your situation will be unique. But surely your employment prospects in Spain and in the UK are very different. And that I imagine will be the driving factor with regard to stability. Unemployed in either place is rather dim I'd have thought.

On the positive side does your job allow you to consider anywhere in the uk (there are very beautiful places with lower property prices). 

And most important the UK can be a great place to live. I know many Spaniards and French who have gone to the UK and absolutely adore it - they would never return. And our spanish neighbours daughter went for the first time two weeks ago and is already plotting her education so that she can live in London. 

Don't look at what you are leaving behind but what you will be heading towards. Blightie is a treasure island if you let it be lane:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I know a family who moved back (but kept their house in Spain and come over for the summer holidays) about 3 years ago because of the lack of work. They are better off financially, and the mother especially has improved her career opportunities and is just about to finish a teacher training course. The children (both teenagers) are doing well in school and of course their career prospects are infinitely better there.

In spite of all that, the mother and daughter especially say they are unhappy there and would move back to Spain tomorrow if they could. I can't make any comment about the "rights" or "wrongs" of how they feel, but that's just what they say.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

I found this interesting (obviously depends on circumstances):

"The common error is moving back to where they came from. During the tinted glasses stage they taught themselves how to hate where they came from and how perfect where they moved to. So moving back to the hated land should be avoided. 

They have demonstrated the ability to adapt to a new form of life. They should use that and return to the UK but to a different life. For example if they came originally from London they should move to Thurso."

He went on to discuss how many leave it too late but where economy and job prospects allow they should ......................


----------



## Pokerface (Dec 22, 2014)

I knew of a couple that once lived in a very beautiful part of the New Forest. They had fond memories so after approximately 15 years of living here in Spain, decided it was time to go back and resume their once loved life.
I think it was approximately one year later that I saw them again here in Spain. 
They were their usual happy selves and though they had very much enjoyed the year spent in England, they recognised their reasons for going back were based on a romantic memory.
The reality was quite harsh in comparison to the memory, as they quickly started to realise the reasons for leaving in the first place. Memories of their old house in Beaulieu, surrounded by Daffodils and Daisies during Spring time v´s days of greyness, rain and traffic!!!
Another couple I know returned, but left their house rented here in Spain just in case!
On the other hand, I know of people that returned, and I haven´t seen them since?
Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Consider Australia or New Zealand……………….


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

neilb said:


> Help Please!
> 
> We are thinking of moving back to the UK but are scared we'll regret it.
> We've been here 13 years and like it here but with a young family we need financial stability.
> ...


I suspect you'll get a different different opinion on this for each person you ask. It very much depends on each individual's circumstances, and what's important to them.

We haven't moved back but in my experience my enjoyment of a place is very much based on my finances rather than the place itself. So even if I preferred country A over country B, I still might prefer to live in country B if it meant I could afford to do more things with my family and feel more financially secure. I've been poor before and don't want to go there again. But on the other hand - I'd want my kids to be bilingual so I'd also try everything to avoid moving back until they were in secondary school.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Consider Australia or New Zealand……………….


It's easy to say that, but I think both those countries have very strict entry requirements financially, and regarding qualifications.
The state pension does not have the annual increase as in the EU.
Something to remember, even though the OP is far off that age.
I've known a lot of people who have moved back to the UK. And kept in touch with some of them.
No one has regretted the move , in fact they were greatly relieved to be back, feeling a lot more secure, and having more 
In the case of older people, it seems sensible yo go back while you can still cope with the stress of packing up and moving, rather than wait until you are too frail, the burden then falling on relatives in the UK
In the OPs case it will probably be beneficial to his children's education and future prospects to move back now.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

extranjero said:


> ...
> In the OPs case it will probably be beneficial to his children's education and future prospects to move back now.


Why?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending on the age, and whether they are doing A levels, and hope to go to Uni.
Also employment wise , in view of the rate of unemployment in Spain.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

extranjero said:


> Depending on the age, and whether they are doing A levels, and hope to go to Uni.
> Also employment wise , in view of the rate of unemployment in Spain.


Yes it depends on the age of the children to an extent - I don't think the OP mentioned this though?

My sister has two kids who are of a similar age to mine (the eldest is 6), and they live in London, so I'm able to do some kind of comparison, and for primary years I prefer the education and lifetyle my kids have.

Maybe when they get past secondary education the UK will offer more, but for them that's 10 years away.


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

neilb said:


> Help Please!
> 
> We are thinking of moving back to the UK but are scared we'll regret it.
> We've been here 13 years and like it here but with a young family we need financial stability.
> ...


This is an interesting post as it raises a dilemma that many have faced and continue to face. We sold up in Spain in 2010 completely, to be fair we had no children to consider and we had not lived in Spain fully spending time between our home in Suffolk and Competa. We did spend a lot of time in Spain but due to business commitments in both countries could not fully commit to either. In the end the decision was made for us when the crash made it impossible to continue the business in Spain whilst in the UK where we had the stronger base was a better bet. If you need stability then you will have to return to the UK no matter what you feel, the economy is good and you will probably be able to get work, however, depending on what it is you do you may face stiff competition especially as you have been out of the UK for some time. You may also find it a bit difficult getting registered with a GP as I have come across people who have returned from overseas and have no residency contributions in either country, but I don't know for sure as we always had a house here so we never left our GP and paid NI contributions from my business.

Whilst I never regretted the decision to leave Spain behind and know of a number of people who have returned to Holland, Germany and the UK who have never regretted leaving as they feel so much more secure, I sometimes think that Spain is a bit like a disease, once you have experienced it you are never truly free of the symptoms and we often feel we want to return and buy something there for the real feeling of peace that we had there. Having said that we would never live there again and only have a holiday home, but we do really love it there. We may also in the future get that villa there again as we are now retired, although not yet at pensionable age.

I believe that your children would benefit from having the next number of years in the UK as you really do have to think about their education and what their future will be as they need to have a chance of getting work and having a career and it does not seem that Spain will recover economically for many years.

And in answer to your question you will regret it on many days, particularly when you have a bad day at work or suffer the endless grey days but you may balance that against having financial stability. Good luck with your decision


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

We didnt live in Spain as long as you have, but we moved back to Scotland because of secondary education. I didnt feel it was of the same standard as UK. My kids education, to me, was more important and I wanted them to be able to still take their exams in English, and as International schools were just to expensive, we moved back. I guess my heart will always remain in Spain, but we will not return until the kids have flown the nest. Good luck with whatever you chose. X


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who replied.
Only thing is I'm even more confused now!

My kids are 15 and 10 and we are doing it for the eldest really.
The education she's getting here is in our view sub standard to the UK.

The problem is my youngest was born with heart problems and the hospitals here have been brilliant. 
When I read about the state of the NHS it makes us want to stay in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We moved back when my children were 16 and 14, nearly 3 years ago, having been in spain for 5 years....... It was easy for us because we had kept our UK house and my husband kept his business in the UK. Was it the best thing to have done???????????????? Well, my daughter was doing brilliantly in the international school in Spain and predicted to get excellent grades in her IGCSEs. The school in the UK was nothing short of disappointing. Too much freedom, too little discipline and as a result my daughter failed (she got 3 GCSEs). She now finally has a job - in Subway. My son is now 20 and he left the international school with 11 IGCSEs and went to college in the UK where he got 2 A-levels and now works for BMW and is happy

Did we make the right decision??? Well my son and I would go back in a heart beat, altho there is no work in Spain. My daughter hated it there and loves the UK. At least my husband doesnt have to commute anymore

Jo xxx


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

neilb said:


> Thanks to everyone who replied.
> Only thing is I'm even more confused now!
> 
> My kids are 15 and 10 and we are doing it for the eldest really.
> ...


If the eldest is 16 then I guess she'll have to complete ESO anyway because it's a bit late to start the GCSE curriculum. After that could you not try for another school in Spain for either bachillerato or A-levels?


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

Chopera said:


> If the eldest is 16 then I guess she'll have to complete ESO anyway because it's a bit late to start the GCSE curriculum. After that could you not try for another school in Spain for either bachillerato or A-levels?


That's sort of the plan.
She finishes school this year so then the choice would be Bachillerato or UK.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neilb said:


> That's sort of the plan.
> She finishes school this year so then the choice would be Bachillerato or UK.


What does she want?

Jo xxx


----------



## neilb (Feb 21, 2011)

jojo said:


> What does she want?
> 
> Jo xxx


She wants to go back to the UK. We left when she was 2.

I think she's got rose tinted glasses syndrome because when we do visit the UK it's meal's out, day trips and visiting people.
I think if she spent a week there in the rain walking to school and living where we could afford to live if we went back then she might not be so keen.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

neilb said:


> She wants to go back to the UK. We left when she was 2.
> 
> I think she's got rose tinted glasses syndrome because when we do visit the UK it's meal's out, day trips and visiting people.
> I think if she spent a week there in the rain walking to school and living where we could afford to live if we went back then she might not be so keen.


Neil not sure who is wearing rose tinted glasses  

The young I have spoken to in Spain would rather be anywhere else. In a land with hope and opportunity and rain one day in three - rather than a land with no hope, no opportunity and a shortage of water seems like a dream to many. And with a job your daughter can come back to Spain or travel the world whenever she likes.

But good luck with it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Teenage girls are "complicated" thats for sure. My daughter hated Spain and never really settled. She is part of the reason we returned. She loves living in the UK. The reasons???? Well, school is softer and far more PC, the whole culture in the UK is much softer and easier and my daughter hated Spain, the heat, the dust, the insects, the people.......

The result is that she failed school in the UK because she was allowed to (no discipline), she now has her job, which is giving her money and freedom and she is happy - I thought that once the novelty had worn off being in the UK, she'd want to go back to Spain - but no!.

So, for us I guess it was the right decision, altho I often wonder how it would have been if we'd stayed in Spain. In the end, you have to make an informed decision, based on everyones wishes and stick with it, or put a time limit on it and see how it pans out

Jo xxx


----------



## ABERAFON (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Neilb

Irrespective of how you feel I believe because the economy is so bad in Spain and you have a daughter who is around 16 and one at 10, they would have far better opportunities in the UK. Most schools are pretty good providing you choose wisely going for a good or outstanding. Their opportunities will be greater in the UK as it is a crime that young people in Spain are having their futures destroyed because there are so few opportunities for them, the government should hang their heads in shame. Having been a university academic for many years prior to setting up my own business, I know the education system and young people reasonably well and know that they have better opportunities in the UK than virtually anywhere else in Europe. I love Spain but currently it is no place to be young and needing to develop a career. You mentioned the health service re problems with one of your children, most of our hospitals are pretty good despite what you hear on the BBC or read in some papers, the 2 hospitals I have had reason to have any association with ( Norwich and Bury St Edmunds) are world class so I would expect you to have no problems on that score. Good luck with your decision, I know how hard it is.


----------

